# Car Insurance



## shooshooe (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi there,

I originally was going to fly to Cabo and buy a used car when I get there (with a FM3), but was thinking maybe driving there might be the way to go. Just had a few questions regarding the insurance, was wondering if you guys could help me out?

Being from Canada, can I still purchase the mexican insurance from Sanborns, being that its an American company?

I would buy the full year of mexican insurance, would I still need to have a a full year of canadian insurance as well? I know my insurance isn't valid there, but just thinking about the plates. Or can I register the car to get mexican plates? and if so, how much does it roughly cost?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

shooshooe said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I originally was going to fly to Cabo and buy a used car when I get there (with a FM3), but was thinking maybe driving there might be the way to go. Just had a few questions regarding the insurance, was wondering if you guys could help me out?
> 
> ...


You cannot simply "register the car to get mexican plates". You have to import it. Depending on the car, it cannot be done. If it can be done, it is expensive and probably not worth it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

shooshooe said:


> Being from Canada, can I still purchase the mexican insurance from Sanborns, being that its an American company?


FYI, Sanborns is a Mexican company owned by Carlos Slim's Grupo Carso.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can buy your insurance from Sanborn, or any other perveyor of Mexican auto insurance online, etc.
Yes, you must keep the plates and registration current, as you cannot import and get Mexican plates.


----------

